# Snow plow prep package



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

So earlier in the week my truck burned up over night and I am now scrambling to replace it once I get a settlement with the insurance company. I have located a 2009 F-350 extra cab dually with the 6.4 powerstroke. There isn't any of the orginal paperwork but the front axle rating is 5600 with the spring code of DD. From using ematch on the fisher website it says the 6000 springs are required. Has anyone had any problems with a diesel with not having the snow plow prep springs? One fisher dealer told me they would not install the plow (I am looking at a 8.6 extreme V) even if I put the 6000 springs in becuase it will not be certified. Another dealer told me they would put it is as I would be just under the weight, but I would be better off with the heavier springs. If I understand the plow prep package right it is only heavier springs and altenator?


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

You will need 6000lb springs, a 9'6" XV, lots of weight in the bed and check into the problem some 6.4s had with snow getting drawn into the air intake and freezing up. good luck


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If I may ask, what is the price on that 2009? Because after the mileage of the used truck + the chances of it needing work in the next 2 years + the under-rated springs + the interest on a loan -if any loan is needed- + no warranty.....the added up tally would make me want a new leftover 2012...New is new, the Fisher V will go right on, and a bumper to bumper warranty is great for sleeping at night..plus, 0% interest....

Willing to bet the truck in the link can be bought for $34,500. ish..

No matter what you do, good luck, and we want pictures!


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

What's the weight of the Fisher V?? our Boss 92 XT's weght around 940, are the Fisher's alot more? If not wouldn't waste the money on springs..


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

An 8'6" V is around 900 even...I know my 9'6" fisher X-V is 1013 without the push plates.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I more or less run the setup you're wanting to get. The way the dually naturally sits with the front somewhat lower I suggest the getting the springs. I have the prep package on mine and with the XV on and the wings back there isn't a lot of clearance, maybe 3"...... I plan on leveling my 350 this spring to give it an extra 2" up front between the ground and the blade.
I also suggest contacting Spartan Diesel and purchasing the tuner and delete kit for that 6.4 otherwise you're asking for problems. In my opinion the 6.4 is almost as good a motor as the 7.3..... The "achilles" of the motor is the DPF and the regen mode. A perfect example of the government fixing something that wasn't broke, but that's a whole other story....
I bought mine brand new and and has performed wonderfully. I had the radiator problem, and was fixed under warranty. I also had a problem with the coolant system leaking. Also fixed under warranty, and was due to the enormous heat load this motor is put under while in regen mode.
Other than that it has been a great truck, and the Fisher XV hasn't given me one problem since put on when I bought the truck.
Enjoy the new rig, and get some photos up when you get her set up!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Buswell, while that is a nice truck I want a diesel which need to to pull my fifth wheel camper and pull my gooseneck with tractors on it. A new diesel even stripped down is around 40k which is going to be out of the price range I have to work with. Mid-Ohio of the research I have been doing it seems the regen is a problem and eventually the DPF will clog causing massive engine problems. I will lose it for off road use or atleast lose the inside of the DPF so it looks stock kind like the old muscle cars in the 70's taking the guts out of a muffler. I do intend on putting the #7000 springs on from a F-550 which should give me a little bit of lift in the spring just need to get through this winter with what is on there. Mid-Ohio does yours have the 6000 springs?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

******* farmer;1577756 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Buswell, while that is a nice truck I want a diesel which need to to pull my fifth wheel camper and pull my gooseneck with tractors on it. A new diesel even stripped down is around 40k which is going to be out of the price range I have to work with. Mid-Ohio of the research I have been doing it seems the regen is a problem and eventually the DPF will clog causing massive engine problems. I will lose it for off road use or atleast lose the inside of the DPF so it looks stock kind like the old muscle cars in the 70's taking the guts out of a muffler. I do intend on putting the #7000 springs on from a F-550 which should give me a little bit of lift in the spring just need to get through this winter with what is on there. Mid-Ohio does yours have the 6000 springs?


It does. How many miles on that 09'?


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

It just turned 55,000 miles, I just can't find many diesels with under 70,000 miles they dont' want an arm and leg for


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

******* farmer;1578186 said:


> It just turned 55,000 miles, I just can't find many diesels with under 70,000 miles they dont' want an arm and leg for


Very nice find!!! You still have half the warranty left on her!!! Thumbs Up 
Can't wait to see some photos!!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

An F350 with the 6.2 can pull those trailers...easily. The 6.2 has a lot of snort, not anything like previous Ford V8s.


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Have you ever thought of running coil spring air bags. They are good for 1000lbs. I run them and love it


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

snowbuster1;1578809 said:


> Have you ever thought of running coil spring air bags. They are good for 1000lbs. I run them and love it


I also run them, I don't really need them with the 8.5 V but they do help and if I ever run a 9.5 or xls they should come in handy


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

snowbuster1;1578809 said:


> Have you ever thought of running coil spring air bags. They are good for 1000lbs. I run them and love it





unhcp;1579221 said:


> I also run them, I don't really need them with the 8.5 V but they do help and if I ever run a 9.5 or xls they should come in handy


What are the benefits of air bags over a leveling kit?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1579242 said:


> What are the benefits of air bags over a leveling kit?


You can deflate them or leave them really low and it's like they aren't even there. Or if you have a big load just pump them up ! Plus they are usually really cheap, even the firestone ones.


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just run an 8' pro plow on my 05 diesel and its nice before them when I picked up at the curb it would sometimes bump it,but now it clears it by a couple inches. I have the airlift brand with the valve stem comin out my front plate. When the plow is on running down the highway you don't get the extra weight bouncing, it rides like its not there. Plus it was $80 or so


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

snowbuster1;1579660 said:


> I just run an 8' pro plow on my 05 diesel and its nice before them when I picked up at the curb it would sometimes bump it,but now it clears it by a couple inches. I have the airlift brand with the valve stem comin out my front plate. When the plow is on running down the highway you don't get the extra weight bouncing, it rides like its not there. Plus it was $80 or so


Yeah, the bags are nice


----------

